
Could a Boycott Kill Facebook? - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53225139
======
rtalvar
It won’t. This is just a PR move for large companies. It’s free ad space.
Watch them all go back to spending $100k a day on FB ads in a couple of months
time. Large companies have massive teams of experts for ad platforms and they
are not going to lay them off just to prove a point.

